# USMC Basic Scout Sniper School Pre-Regs



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 9, 2006)

These are the basics, Units vary with Indocs and Pre-Reqs.

Minimum Requirements: As per HQMC School Quota Message:

Criteria:   60 days prior to a class convening, the G-3 at each division will receive a message from HQMC stating the number of funded quotas given to each division, the gear list, report date, and criteria for attending.  THE FOLLOWING PREREQUISITES MUST BE MET BY THE REPORTING MARINE OR HE WILL BE RETURNED TO HIS UNIT:

1.  Lance Corporal through Captain. 
2. Infantry MOS or MOS 0203. 
3. Vision correctable to 20/20 in both eyes.  Color blindness is discouraged. 
4. Serving in or designated for assignment to a Scout Sniper billet. 
5. Minimum of 12 months remaining on current contract upon completion of course
(Does not apply to reservist) 
6. Must score a First Class PFT on course convene date. 
7. Current rifle Expert.   Must have qualified in the last fiscal year.  
(Reservist can have a score three years old, but must be current Expert) 
8. No courts martials or NJP within the last six months. 
9. Minimum GT of 100. 
10. No history of mental illness. 
11. Must be a volunteer. 
12. It is HIGHLY recommended, but not required, for the student to have completed the following MCI courses: Land Navigation, Patrolling, Calling and Adjusting Supporting Arms, and Reconnaissance Marine.  It is also recommended but not required that the student have conducted basic Scout Sniper field skills: stalks, consealment, field sketches, range cards, range estimations, and firing of the M-40A1 prior to attending the course.   Students should also posses a high degree of maturity, equanimity, and common sense. 
13. Bottom line: the best, most experienced infantry you can send. 

Marine Corps PFT:  For a perfect score: 3 mile run in 18 minutes, 20 deadhang pull-ups(No Swinging), 100 sit-up/crunchs under two minutes.  
Swim Qual:   500 meter swim using side or breast stroke, 50 meter swim holding a weight out of water, tread water for 30 seconds holding a weight out of water, no signs of panic. 

Two of the better ways of becoming a Scout/Sniper are through a Recon unit or an Infantry Battalion. First join the Marine Corps with an Infantry MOS. While in Boot Camp you will need to shoot Expert on the rifle range, become at least a second class swimmer and score a high first class PFT. Upon completion of Infantry training you will be given the opportunity to volunteer for Recon or Force Recon. If you successfully complete their indoc you will be sent to a Recon unit where you will first qualify as a Recon Marine then given the opportunity to volunteer for Scout/Sniper School. BN Recon and Force Recon have school seats assigned to them for every S/S School.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a link to the Marine Corps Scout Sniper Association.

Here you will find most answers to the basic questions concerning the Marine Scout Sniper and the duties/requirements of the Scout Sniper Platoon (STA).

http://www.marinescoutsniper.com/


----------



## SGTCAZ (Nov 3, 2008)

*Scout Sniper Requirements*

Hello SGTUSMC8541, I served in the USMC for approximately 6 years in an infantry unit. I EAS 4 years ago as a Sergeant. I would like to return to active duty but I would definitely like to do something more than infantry. I want to be a Scout Sniper but I had a Special Courts Martial when I was a PFC. I was allowed to stay in and even reenlisted for a couple of years. I received an honorable discharge and got an RE-1A reenlistment code. I noticed that on the requirements you posted indicates that "No courts martials or NJP within the last six months," are accepted. My question is if the six months term applies only to the NJP or also the Courts Martial? Would I be able to apply and be accepted with a Special Courts Martial? Thank you!


----------



## richardvg03 (Nov 16, 2008)

SGTCAZ... You don't exactly apply to the school ;) The school can wave whatever they want to but I think you're in the safe zone as far as the court martial goes. You do, however, have to make the platoon before you can go to school.


----------



## rv808 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey S, did you go through with any Os and how did they do?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 16, 2008)

No.  Never saw a 0.  It was always the... "well I knew a guy who said that he had a 0 in his class" type thing.  At the Advanced course, 0's would hit it for about 2 weeks for the SEO part. (Sniper Employment Officer) part.  The enlisted would do it as part of the course in case there were no Officers in the unit that had attended.


----------



## richardvg03 (Nov 16, 2008)

They only send officers to Quantico... and even then the officers are Navy SEALs. My partner had a Navy SEAL officer as his partner in school in Quantico.


----------



## Tovarish1 (May 5, 2009)

How many people drop out of S/S School? Do you know? Because I'm either thinking joining Force Recon, or being a 24th MEU Scout Sniper. By the way I'm 13 so I'm kinda getting nervous whether I'll make it to be a Scout Sniper. I do work out I try to get 100 sit ups in 2 minutes (so far I get around 2:30-2:45-2:50) those are my records. Is running 3 miles in 18 minutes a requirement or just another way to get a perfect 300? Sorry for all the questions I'm just kinda nervous.


----------



## ritterk (May 5, 2009)

Bro, you have a long ways to go until you need to even consider trying out for Recon or Scout Sniper but I will answer the pt question.  On a side note, dropout rates for these specialized schools also another matter that most likely won’t be discussed on this board.  Concerning your PFT question, 18 min or less is what you need to achieve a perfect score on the PFT.  You should be worried about doing well in school so you can enlist.  Once your 17 and you still want to join then you can worry about signing up and passing boot camp.  Everyone on this board is going to tell you to focus on the 25 meter target and not the 500 meter target.    My advice is to continue working out, read the books on the reading list here, and then enlist when you can.  Good Luck- Ritter


----------



## imdefaninja (May 8, 2009)

Tovarish1 said:


> How many people drop out of S/S School? Do you know? Because I'm either thinking joining Force Recon, or being a 24th MEU Scout Sniper. By the way I'm 13 so I'm kinda getting nervous whether I'll make it to be a Scout Sniper. I do work out I try to get 100 sit ups in 2 minutes (so far I get around 2:30-2:45-2:50) those are my records. Is running 3 miles in 18 minutes a requirement or just another way to get a perfect 300? Sorry for all the questions I'm just kinda nervous.



24th MEU Scout Sniper huh???.. see this is exactly why I hate Airsofters.. kid do you even know what a MEU is?


----------



## ritterk (May 8, 2009)

HAHA that is why I skipped over the 24th MEU Scout Sniper Part.  He should just tell a recruiter, when he's old enough, that he will only sign if he can get the 24th MEU Scout Sniper MOS.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 9, 2009)

I would guess he saw "24th MEU Scout Sniper" on some toy in Toys R Us.


----------



## mrc_023320 (May 16, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541:

I am planning to go through OCS (Combined) upon graduation later this year. I have a long way to go and am going to stay focused on the immediate goal at hand (i.e. getting selected and making it through OCS). I also know that you compete for your MOS designation along with the needs of the Corps. But, that won't stop me for shooting for 0302 or 0203.

All of this in mind, I was surprised to see that those on the O side could attend S/S school. I researched the 0203 slots a while back, but it sounded like the officers go through a limited portion of the S/S training.

Anyway, I was wondering if you could give me any more information on the route officers take to pursue this billet and what an officer really does on a day to day (only looking for information that can be discussed here).

Also, if you go through my profile you'll find my email contact. I check this very frequently and would really appreciate the chance to exchange emails with you if you have a chance. 

Thanks.


----------



## Teufel (May 16, 2009)

While officers CAN go to scout sniper school, I have only met or heard of two who have done it.  One was the OIC of sniper school in Quantico and the other was in the right place at the right time.  0203 officers go to the 2 week scout sniper employment course.  A lot of scout sniper platoon commanders get pulled to the S-2 shop when their battalions get deployed to combat.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 16, 2009)

Teufel is spot on. Officer mostly attend the Employment portion of the advanced course to become an SEO (Sniper Employment Officer). I have only met one officer who was an 8541 (0317), and he was a mustang. (Prior enlisted) Like everyone else, I "heard" of an officer who did it....


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 26, 2009)

Good info SgtUSMC.....know a few friends who in 3/7 did the indoc for STA platoon and then later went to S/S school...infact one of my friends took those skills to land himself a position as a PSC with triple canopy (based on his training/experience as a Marine infantryman and scout/sniper), made himself ALOT of cash before deciding to take a break....just some food for thought for those out there....dont ever let anyone tell ya you wont get real world money making skills in the infantry and special op's.....there is always someone out there that needs someone with some "specialized" skills, Semper Fi! 

~JohnnyBoy


----------

